# Maneuvering Clearance of Adjacent Doors and Hardware



## fungineer (May 25, 2021)

I saw two similar questions but neither directly answered my questions.

I have a project in which the client wanted to add a closet to an existing corridor. On the opposite side is a door to the kitchen. We are replacing the door to the kitchen as well, and need it to be accessible. ICC117.1 2009 Controls (WI)

In total, the corridor is 4'1-3/4" wide. I have 3/4" trim each side of the wall. The storage room is small, so the focus of this is only regarding accessibility into the kitchen, rather than any egress issues which I've seen argued either way. Because it's into a corridor, the doors in a series does not apply either.

Am I correct to understand that (assuming hinge-side approach push side w/ closer and latch) that in order to get the 48" clearance required, the door hardware on the storage closet would need not be allowed to extend within the maneuvering clearance of the kitchen door opposite the corridor? 
I know maneuvering clearances can overlap, but It is unclear to me if the 8" max projection from a door for side approach would include the door hardware of ADJACENT doors.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 25, 2021)

Can you show us a drawing?


----------



## fungineer (May 25, 2021)

See below. (Commercial Building)

The unlabeled door to the left is the kitchen, the door to the right is the in question storage. We attempted to have a set-back single rabbet frame with wide throw hinges but informed by the supplier it wouldn't work. I wanted to confirm (without removing the closer from the kitchen) if "standard" hardware (which will project up to 3" from the wall, would violate that maneuvering clearance.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 26, 2021)

ANSI A 117.1 does not say anything about hardware in the maneuvering clearance but it does say the maneuvering clearance includes the full clear opening width of the doorway which allows a max. 4" projection between 34" and 84" above the floor. I would think if hardware was not allowed in the maneuvering clearance you would not be allowed to have a door lever at all at any accessible door. But you are talking about a 2nd door that has hardware in the maneuvering space of an accessible door. I don't see anything that says you can or can't have something protruding into the maneuvering clearance only protrusions into circulation routes a max. of 4".


----------



## ADAguy (May 29, 2021)

interesting ? but door hrdwr is usually allowed to project as previously staTED.


----------



## Yikes (May 29, 2021)

1.  Let me get this straight:  you are asking if the lever hardware on door #111A is allowed to protrude into the required maneuvering clearances for the corridor/push side approach to kitchen door which is 48" away on the left, and the space between the two walls of the corridor is 4' 1 1/4" (49.25").  
Is that correct?

2.  If so, could you just build (within the opening) a second thinner wall, or perhaps an offset wall, to get you the extra corridor width you need?  Your total door opening size would be smaller, but you'd handle that by just further reducing the smaller leaf.


----------



## fungineer (Jun 1, 2021)

1. Yes, that is the question. As ADA guy and other's mentioned, the hardware projection is listed, but seems to be from the door face (so I'll consider that for the door in question or an adjacent door (like in a double door situation). In this one, because it's the opposite side, and the Maneuvering clearance prohibits including knee and toe clearance, it is unclear if the hardware would be acceptable.

2. This is definitely an option. Similar to our attempts to use a recessed frame that too would work. The problem with both is, client wanted the door to open "flat" 180 degrees to the opening, which recessing the door (or frame) gives issue to, especially with the double door option.


----------



## fungineer (Jun 1, 2021)

Doesn't seem I can edit a post so per 2009 A117.1 404.2.3 is the "no toe or knee clearance" comment.


----------

